# Water changes



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Doing a water change

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. Start by using a gravel vacuum to siphon out some of the excess gunky stuff from the bottom of the aquarium. You can pick these up anywhere. (LFS, walmart, chain pet store) It’s simple to use, and not at all expensive.[/font] 
 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2. Siphon the water into a bucket. It’s best to use the same bucket for all of your water changes (but don’t use that bucket for any other purpose, please). And remember, try not to change over 50% of the water, you’re finished![/font] 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3. Refill your tank, using room-temperature tap water. Be sure to add AquaSafe® or another water conditioner to this water before you add it to the aquarium, because tap water alone can contain harmful substances. [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keep in mind that the water you've just siphoned from your aquarium is very rich in nutrients. You can pour the water on the plants or shrubs in your yard. They'll love it.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Many times a[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]fter a cleaning and water change, your aquarium could appear rather cloudy. Don’t worry, this is perfectly normal. Within a few days, the water will clear.[/font] 

[/font]


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keep in mind that the water you've just siphoned from your aquarium is very rich in nutrients. You can pour the water on the plants or shrubs in your yard. They'll love it.[/font]


ooh...never thought of that


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you reckon it's ok to put tank water on a vegie garden. Although it is full of great fertilising stuff we also treat tank water with chemicals. Any opinions?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I've put it on our fig trees before....I never thought of the chemicals in there, though. Hmmm. Does anyone else have any insight?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it has medicine in it, or copper, then you probably don't want to put it on anything you plan to eat.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would avoid it if you have medicated you tank receintly. But overall if you do a couple of water changes and run carbon after a medication it should clear it all out.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I haven't medicated for at least 6 months, so the only chemicals in there is whatever is in start right.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That and ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites.


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

thats a very good idea, rather than dumping it all in the toilet and buying plant nutrients


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, I'm doing it so I'll let you know if anything strange happens to me when I eat the vegies! It does concern me though, I grow organically!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Theres not much out there thats more organic than fishwater. LOL


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*aquaponics*

aquaponics

http://www.aquaponicsjournal.com/articleAquaponicsOverview.htm

http://www.siu.edu/~readi/aqua/factsheets/aquaponics.pdf#search='hydroponic agriculture fish'

http://ag.arizona.edu/azaqua/extension/Classroom/Aquaponics.htm


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive always dumped my on a single mini rose bush i bought my wife for valentines day and it usually makes its blooms larger and more colorful about 2 to 5 days after i do it. it sits outside all year round with just rain water, so im guessing the fish water is an added treat every week.


----------

